# PANIC AND ANXIETY ABOUT GETTING COLONOSCOPY



## buggga

I AM GETTING A COLONOSCOPY ON FRIDAY-AND AM SO SCARED--I AM ALREDY HAVING PANIC ATTACKS--HAS ANYONE HERE HAD ONE--AND HOW DID YOU GET THROUGH IT?? MY ANXIETY IS SOOO BAD PLEASE TALK TO ME!!THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## debbie38london

i had colonoscopy done last july its nothing they put needle in your hand and it sedates u, i watched mine on scren and quite enjoyed it, then once its done u go in recovery room for tea and sandwich, dont worry its nothing to worry about, good luck x


----------



## BQ

If you are having panic attacks... give your Dr a call.


----------



## BQ

BTW have you seen that people responded here to your other post about this?Just click here to see there responses and make this thread a favorite or have yourself alerted when someone responds. (Just click "Watch Topic" up there on the right) http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/138060-colonoscopy-so-scared/There really wouldn't be any need for you to start any more threads or topics about this, ok?


----------



## jms1963

Bugga -It's understandable you have anxiety about getting a colonoscopy --- but the test itself really is not bad at all (I've done it 4x!). Like Debbie said they give you some good meds to sedate you (I remember nothing) and afterwards I've never had any pain or complications from the test(you do have a lot of gas from the air they use).Waiting for any test results after the procedure can be stressful too - please try to relax - having this test is a good thing to diagnose and help you to feel better. Sending you hugs and good vibes - you can do this !!!


----------



## buggga

BQ said:


> BTW have you seen that people responded here to your other post about this?Just click here to see there responses and make this thread a favorite or have yourself alerted when someone responds. (Just click "Watch Topic" up there on the right) http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/138060-colonoscopy-so-scared/There really wouldn't be any need for you to start any more threads or topics about this, ok?


----------



## buggga

sorry i didnt know that!~i wont post again


----------



## BQ

You can post ANY questions you have, no matter how many, it's just that one thread per question is probably good.Most of us have had colonoscopies and we have all survivied and I am sure you will do fine. But if you are as anxious as you seem about it... especially if you are having panic attacks, your Dr really should know that. So give them a call. They may be able to alleviate many of your concerns.


----------



## jms1963

Bugga -Just checking in to see how everything went ....


----------

